# Marriott family goes to Atlantis



## puckmanfl (Jun 1, 2013)

good morning...

Tomorrow the Puck family + nieces, nephews goes to the 3 bedroom harbourside Atlantis, courtesy of sb3213....

Will keep all of my Marriott cronies up to speed with full disclosure and pix...

Sue..please keep this on the Marriott board...I am guessing that the Starwood players are well versed in HRA... want to keep the Marriott regulars up to speed with Puckology at Atlantis...  Have to get my fill of Stanley Cup action today first!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 1, 2013)

From your tittle I was thinking Mr JW Marriott was heading to Atlantis. That news probably wouldn't have gone over well with the shareholders.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 1, 2013)

Have a grand time; we want pictures, Puck!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 1, 2013)

good morning

camera locked and loaded....

of course have to pay my weekly internet fee!!!  heard rumors that HRA has a small free fitness area but the main fitness area at Atlantis comes with a fee!!! I am getting ready for the cash drain.  Ordered groceries from foodstore2go.com for breakfast, lunch, with nice dinner reservations all set up.  Nobu, Cafe martinique, Carmines etc.  2 oldest cash drains have the Ocean Course golf set up.  I want to see where James Bond hung out in the beginning of Casino Royale!!!!


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 1, 2013)

Puck-Enjoy your stay!  I look forward to the pics as we hope to make it out there in the next 3-4 years!  Thank you again for all the help with the reservations, you have been beyond great to work with, let me know if you ever need any starwood resorts in the future!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 1, 2013)

good afternoon....

St John Westin/Starwood is on the radar for 2015.... that's a toughie but I will be an empty nester in 2015, so shoulder season might work... I am guessing that May or November would not be a tough get!!!  

I have 16,000 pts to play with so another direct exchange is clearly possible!!!!


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 1, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon....
> 
> St John Westin/Starwood is on the radar for 2015.... that's a toughie but I will be an empty nester in 2015, so shoulder season might work... I am guessing that May or November would not be a tough get!!!
> 
> I have 16,000 pts to play with so another direct exchange is clearly possible!!!!



I've seen availability in May when I have looked before in random sized units(even occaisonal 3 beds) as we often travel in May, I'll keep and eye on Nov as well.  Odd years we have an extra 67,100 options to work with so they work best.  We will definitely keep in touch on that one!


----------



## WINSLOW (Jun 1, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> Tomorrow the Puck family + nieces, nephews goes to the 3 bedroom harbourside Atlantis, courtesy of sb3213....!



Please please bring down some sunshine with you!  

It's cloudy today ( no rain yet, yeh!). But since Wednesday have yet to see the sun.  Hopefully tomorrow. 

The gym at Harborside is small & has a lot of things broken ( salt air seems like it makes all the machines stuck). 

Here's a link to the full gym, not too bad if its just 1 going, but will add up quick

http://www.atlantis.com/thingstodo/activities/fitnesscenter.aspx

Anyway, have a great trip & please don't forget that sun!

Crystal


----------



## LisaH (Jun 1, 2013)

Have a fabulous trip! We had a grand time at HRA last year. Never imagined that DH and I would have spent so much time in the (not so) Lazy River at the Atlantis. We will try to get back there again next year.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 1, 2013)

Have a great trip!

Curious as to your impressions of the unit. Atlantis was a lot of fun, but its not a place that would beckon me year after year. As for the villas, I definitely felt the Marriott 3BR's I'm familiar with were more spacious. The second bedroom was quite small. But the transportation set-up is great and Harborside is extremely convenient for enjoying all Atlantis has to offer


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jun 2, 2013)

I just noticed this week that it's trading in II. Has it always or was I misinformed long ago so I never bothered looking?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2013)

Former Cruiser said:


> I just noticed this week that it's trading in II. Has it always or was I misinformed long ago so I never bothered looking?



Thanks for this piece of information.  I will check II web site when I exit TUG !


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> Tomorrow the Puck family + nieces, nephews goes to the 3 bedroom harbourside Atlantis, courtesy of sb3213....
> 
> ...



To the Puck family have a great time in the sun and a great week. Enjoy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## m61376 (Jun 2, 2013)

Former Cruiser said:


> I just noticed this week that it's trading in II. Has it always or was I misinformed long ago so I never bothered looking?



Starwood occasionally makes bulk deposits of units, generally off season. Sometimes people are lucky and they make it through Starwood preference.

It's traded in II for a long time ( maybe always).


----------



## travelmom11 (Jun 2, 2013)

So puck, you did an exchange in II? I was unclear. Would love to take my family there. Have a FABULOUS time?


----------



## LisaH (Jun 2, 2013)

I believe this is a direct exchange with a Starwood owner. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 3, 2013)

good morning......

This was a direct exchange with sb3213...  He snagged some nice Marriott stuff and I got a 3 bedroom HRA...

Just arrived yesterday.  This place rocks!!!! The unit is very nice, a smidge below the Marriott standards but still very comfy and pleasant. The location is just awesome.  Went to Nobu for dinner then comedy club.High end amenities, with elegance everywhere.  Evening ended with comedy club and then sleep...

Off exploring with handy camera today...

Don't forget your checkbooks!!! High end dining and facilities...

This is a differnt type of Puckology trip.  Usually, we go hither/dither with side trips excursions etc.This is more of an all inclusive, pay as you go, stay on site gig!!!! The $$$ blocks pricey, but last year at FC I spent more on 2 boat charters than my whole week here will cost. Obviously lodging is already done.

Today's hint... use foodstore2go.com to load up on breakfast/lunch staples...  enjoy the nice dining. Tonight Casa DeAngelo...


----------



## PamMo (Jun 3, 2013)

Puck, I love your insights on Marriott resorts, so I'm looking forward to reading about your stay at Harborside! (We own Marriotts and a couple of weeks at Harborside.) Staying at HRA is a different kind of vacation for us. We usually spend the entire time at the resort, because we love the waterpark, beach, and activities at Atlantis as much as our kids do!

I hope you have a wonderful stay!


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't wait to hear.  We got a 1 BR trade for hurricane season the end of Sept with part of my Hyatt Sunset Harbor.  I've always wanted to see Atlantis!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 4, 2013)

good morning....

Day #1-#2 in the books... see travel pix.  Not my best work , pix with little waterproof camera...

http://puckmanfl.smugmug.com/Travel/Atlantis/29799773_FmntBF

just a chill day yesterday... very nice service at the Casa Dangelo Italian joint. More pool today.  Drains will hang with Dolphins. Casino  is not my cup of tea, but seemed active.  I was hopeful that a resort of this magnitude would have evening entertainment every night.  Only regularly scheduled adult programming is the comedy show!! They do have a night club open Thurs-Saturday!!!

Good news... NBC Sports, loud and clear here... missed it yesterday!!! too much nice dining and alone time with Mrs. Puck


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2013)

good morning...

http://puckmanfl.smugmug.com/Travel/Atlantis/29799773_FmntBF

updated pix....

Found some new places...

Cove and Paradise Beach....much more secluded and comfy than the hustle and bustle of the main sitting area.  My 2nd cash drain had ablast during Dolphin Adventure at Dolphin Cay.  They tell you only 30 minutes in the water but it was closer to 1 hour.  Perhaps it wasn't busy.  WE found the Marina Village.  Yachts that are just off the charts.  SeaFire steak was really nice!!!  A few extra glasses of Merlot complimented the fine steak.  

Today   golf at the Ocean Club with the boys... saving some $$$ with the 2 pm rate. Ocean club is where James Bond won the Astin Martin in Casino Royale!!!

more updates later...

Cafe Martinique for dinner tonight...


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Try to get reservations at Bobby Flay's restaurant (Mesa Grill)- it was the best meal we had while at Atlantis.

Have you gone into Nassau to see any of the landmarks?  There are the queen's stairs and a couple of forts that are interesting to see.  We just got a taxi driver to take us around to each of the places and show us- almost like having a tour guide and she was very nice.

Be careful on that not-so-lazy river.  There was a boy who got a concussion from the rapids while we were there.  They carried him off on a back board.  I was amazed that some parents were letting very small children go through there with no supervision.

Have fun!

tlwmkw


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2013)

good morning....

MESA grill may have to wait till next time...niece and nephew 9/7 bundles of energy arriving with brother/sis in law Thursday..bringing us to 9...tonite Cafe Martinique, Thursday some pizza from village as they will be tired on arrival... Friday Carmine's (more family style)  Saturday TBD...

Think golf and playing with niece/nephew in pool is going to take care of my energy.  Those 2 kids don't let Uncle Puck off the hook when they get me to themselves.  We have a deal, Rebecca (cash drain #1) takes them on slides, I do pool stuff.. I have bad vertigo, slides don't work for me!!!

more pictures coming from golf course...

3 ships in port today...


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 5, 2013)

I loved the Dolphin Cove pix.  I did Dolphin Quest in Bermuda in '98.  It was a lot of fun, but after awhile I felt used.  They only liked me because we had fish.  :annoyed:


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 5, 2013)

Thx for sharing pix. Makes me I feel like I'm at Atlantis, but without the $$$$. What beach did you go to? Were there any vendors approaching you there? The only beach we went to was behind the lagoon and the ocean waves were too rough and the vendors were kind of pushy and would ask me to buy things when I had my eyes closed and was trying to relax. We stopped by the Cove beach to check it out and one of the staffers said you need a Cove towel or they would ask you to leave. I plan to get more beach time on next visit. So much to do! Enjoy the rest of the trip!
Ps if you get a chance and need to spend more money, check out the sea lion experience


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2013)

good morning...

Cove and Paradise beach are open to all... Cain adult pool at Cove is just for Cove...

I think Sea Lions are for niece/nephew...on their dad's dime..yeah right:whoopie:

I look at the dollars like this... lodging is already paid for with my timeshare purchase and Mf's....This room goes for $10K off season... 12K this week. 93 bedroom) ... I don't have a rental car..didn't charter a boat times 2 as I did in STT..  At the end of day will be about $5K for the fine dining, 2 rounds of golf at Ocean Club , Dolphins + miscellaneous....

well worth it... Time is priceless, especially with my kids that are growing up and leaving us soon...to go out in the world...


----------



## rrazzorr (Jun 5, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> Cove and Paradise beach are open to all... Cain adult pool at Cove is just for Cove...



Is the Paradise Beach truly open for all? I've been during different seasons, during hot times they ask to see the room key either from the Cove or the Reef, other times there was no one present checking the keys and anyone can enjoy the seclusion of the Paradise Beach.

I am still not clear if it is open to all, Cove/Reef only, or fluctuates based on the season.

===================

Just searched the Starwood forum, here is one quote from a previous post, if this is accurate and they don't let you use the beach chairs it might be limited to Cove/Reef visitors. 
Yes, I get it, I can swim anywhere at will but not use the chairs. Dragging chairs from the Cove Beach sounds pretty ridiculous.
 "They let you use the Paradise Bea
ch in front of the Cove and Reef, but they don't allow you to use their beach chairs. You have to drag one over from the Cove Beach and there are limits where they will let you put it. "


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 5, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> well worth it... Time is priceless, especially with my kids that are growing up and leaving us soon...to go out in the world...


You can say this again. I'm certain as we get older these wonderful experiences will become even more priceless if that is possible. 

And I guarantee you won't even remember how much it cost when you get old just the wonderful family experience.


----------



## rrazzorr (Jun 5, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> And I guarantee you won't even remember how much it cost when you get old just the wonderful family experience.



I like this statement, or even better down the road with all the inflation we'll be saying how CHEAP it was to go on vacations "back in the day"


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 5, 2013)

If you get a chance try the Caribbean style restaurant in the marina.  They don't take reservations but very family friendly and good.  Nobu is not great there!  Loved Mesa Grill.  Have a great trip.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Puck for posting your pictures.  It is nice to live through your eyes.  It looks a fabulous resort with so much water all around you as well as the ocean too.    Very nice!

Enjoy that vacation with your extended family.  They will never forget it.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 5, 2013)

Another Mesa Grill fan here - we go twice when we stay at Harborside.
Thanks for sharing your trip


----------



## m61376 (Jun 5, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> You can say this again. I'm certain as we get older these wonderful experiences will become even more priceless if that is possible.
> 
> And I guarantee you won't even remember how much it cost when you get old just the wonderful family experience.



Joe- you and Puck are so right! Life changes all too fast, and the memories last forever. 

And even as kids get older, the attraction of a free family vacation often beckons a return to the nest. And then when there are grandkids, you really get to reap the benefits


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 5, 2013)

good evening....

The fun continues...oldest cash drain shot a  79 off the tips at Ocean Club.  He actually got a job working on the "street" in a trading firm!!!  Cafe Martinique was nice... Next time we try MESA...  girls went shopping at Pandora while the boys hit the links.  Tomorrow noece/nephew get here and the work really starts...  Uncle Puck gets pool duties..  These little ones are already brainwashed as the are NY Ranger fans!!!  My little niece told me "my daddy says Rangers are better than Lightning.  Ubfortunately, she is correct but this will change.  

More pix tomorrow... I am going to get straight scoop on beach availability as well...


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2013)

good morning

http://www.atlantis.com/help.aspx

a link to FAQ's at Atlantis...my interpretation to this is that all beach areas are open to all...I believe that CAIN adult pool access is limited to Cove guests and the other pools near Cove and Reef are open. 


I will uncover this mystery and report back...


----------



## GregT (Jun 6, 2013)

Puck,

How's the weather been?  We plan a trip to Harborside at Atlantis in June 2015 -- the same timing as your current trip?

Overcast?  Sunny?  Rainy?

Thanks for the pics, and glad you're having a great time!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2013)

good morning...

It has been overcast every morning, clearing in the afternoon... just a few scattered sprinkles...  The Beach and pool issue remains unclear, can't get same answer twice... The majority feels that Cain adult pool is clearly off limits to all but Cove guests... Cove and Paradise beach appear to be technically, restricted but not enforced.  Place was empty on Tuesday...  You can also get to these beaches through the back beach route and nobody will check....

Greg... get on the internet with sb and start working on next years trade....  the only negative to the units is second / third bedrooms only have 1 queen.. 2 pull out sofa get capacity to 10..they don't put rollaways in these units...

you definitely need 3 bedrooms if you take kids...


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 6, 2013)

Good info on the 2nd/3rd bedrooms. I knew that about third since its just a 1 bedroom standard(small side of lock off) but didn't know that about second bedroom. If I'm not mistaken, Greg has 125,000+ star options saved for his 2015 trip! Keep the updates coming, we don't get these detailed reviews on the Starwood board since I think I'm just about the only one that hasn't been to the Atlantis yet on that board!


----------



## GregT (Jun 6, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> It has been overcast every morning, clearing in the afternoon... just a few scattered sprinkles...  The Beach and pool issue remains unclear, can't get same answer twice... The majority feels that Cain adult pool is clearly off limits to all but Cove guests... Cove and Paradise beach appear to be technically, restricted but not enforced.  Place was empty on Tuesday...  You can also get to these beaches through the back beach route and nobody will check....
> 
> ...



Sounds good -- thanks for the "on the ground intel".   Will plan on bigger unit as this is definitely a kids trip.

I will have 250K StarOptions available for 2015, so should be able to get a nice long trip to Atlantis in a 3BR (subject to availability, of course!).

Thanks again -- have fun!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2013)

good afternoon

Greg...you may need to do 1st week of June..availability , as sb and I discovered goes quickly after this week.  SB had his atomic clock ready for this one...  125,000 So's for the week...  Maybe I could do a direct trade with you for the 125,000 SO's I would need.  SB can book 2015 with his SO's and we could have a blast... I might only need 2 bedroom as  oldest cash drain would have job...


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 6, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> ... I might only need 2 bedroom as  oldest cash drain would have job...





> ... He actually got a job working on the "street" in a trading firm!!!




Who's the job with?


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2013)

good afternoon...


Terry

e-mail me or PM me on that one....

don't want that one in cyberspace....


----------



## GregT (Jun 6, 2013)

All,

I would like to partially hi-jack Puck's thread here to highlight the value of Direct Exchanges using Point Systems.  We've hypothesized previously about the ease with which point systems allow owners of different mini-systems to book rare reservations on behalf of another TUGger.

We now have three examples:

1) Puck is visiting Atlantis (A Starwood property, booked with sb2313's StarOptions) and SB visited some Marriott properties (booked with Puck's Marriott DC points)

2) Starting Monday, June 17, I visit Aulani for five nights (a Disney property, booked with Slum808's Disney points) and Steve is visiting Ko Olina later in 2013 (booked with my DC points and he received some WM credits to balance the trade)

3) Another TUGger sent me DC points in exchange for my booking a week at HGVC Waikoloa.

I've actually done the third trade twice (with different TUGgers).   None of these would be possible without mini-systems.

I believe that it is much much easier to effect a Direct Exchange with the owner of another _mini-system_ than it is to effect a Direct Exchange with a week owner.

Puck, I'm so pleased you're enjoying Atlantis and I'm looking forward to Aulani -- courtesy of Slum808 (who I will also be having a Mai Tai with while in Oahu).

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## PamMo (Jun 6, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> ....the only negative to the units is second / third bedrooms only have 1 queen...



Just to clarify, there are two separate phases at Harborside, and you're in Phase II (the only phase with 3BR villas). In Harborside I, all the bedrooms have king beds (according to Starwood's website - and it's also been my experience). Two of the three bedrooms in a 3BR villa at HRA II have queen beds, but in the 2BR LO villas in Phase II, both bedrooms should have king beds.

FYI, here are the sizes for each type of villa at HRA from Starwood's owner website www.mystarcentral.com

*Phase I*
1BR (Small side of 2BR LO) 505sf
1BR Premium (Large side of 2BR LO) 862sf
2BR LO 1386sf
1BR Corner (Small side of 2BR LO) 558sf
1BR Premium Corner (Large side of 2BR LO) 862sf
2BR Corner LO 1,420sf

*Phase II*
1BR (Small) 505sf
1BR Premium (Large) 862sf
Starwood says these two add up to 1,420sf 
1BR Corner (Small side of 3BR LO) 558sf
2BR Corner (Large side of 3BR LO) 888sf
3BR Corner LO 1,446


(And I'll second Greg's comment about the value of owner-to-owner trades - both weeks and points owners.)


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 6, 2013)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> http://www.atlantis.com/help.aspx
> 
> ...



You are correct.  We stayed at the Cove and the Cain pool is limited to adult guests of the Cove.  Interestingly enough the folk that have priority on the sun beds around the pool which cost about $100 a day are the big rollers.  We do not gamble and we were there for some R&R.  Everyday we had to go on a waitlist for the sun beds--eventually they took our money every day about 11 am.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 7, 2013)

good morning

Updated pix, including golf, dinner at Virgil's BBQ and river rafting on the rapids...

More fun today....  forked out the nominal fee and went to the upgraded fitness center at Cove/Royal..much nicer anfd can watch Sports Center during workout :whoopie::rofl:


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 7, 2013)

How is the weather?  Just tons of rain from the tropical storm up here in the north east.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 7, 2013)

good morning....

weather is fine

partly cloudy....a touch of sprinkles....


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 7, 2013)

good morning

oops..for got the pix

http://puckmanfl.smugmug.com/Travel/Atlantis/29799773_FmntBF


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics.  My parents have two timeshares at Atlantis so I have been down there seven times in the last ten years and really enjoy it.  

How was Virgil's?  We haven't been there yet.

Also, I love the Red Bulls jersey!  I am a season ticket holder.

Brian


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 7, 2013)

good evening

http://puckmanfl.smugmug.com/Travel/Atlantis/29799773_FmntBF

updated pix... few add ons tonight of family

Brother is a Red Bull junkie...

Virgil's and Carmines just great for large families..Family style dining, reasonably priced...  Dinner for 9 including drinks $300 at both Virgil and Carmines...

Tonight I felt old...oldest drain bought me drinks at Virgil's watching Sue's b's hopefully knock off Pen's


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 8, 2013)

good afternoon...

just added the marina/yachts and fish pix to the album...

http://puckmanfl.smugmug.com/Travel/Atlantis/29799773_FmntBF

Home tomorrow...

I am ready, enuf beach and sun....

full recap coming...


----------

